# Goat Treats



## AdventuresOfFiFiandAbe (Jun 24, 2018)

I was curious to what ya'll feed your goats for treats? I have two Nigerian Dwarf goats that are about a month old and I'd love to feed them tasty treats! What are some recommendations that you guys have?


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

One of mine is a dumpster! She will eat anything. Adores onions! Even just the papery skins. Carrots, apples, raisins, peanuts. The other is a princess and will accept nothing other then animal crackers


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Every goat is different but, animal crackers, carrots cabbage, Cheerios, frito's, Cheetos,grapes, beet greens, black oil sunflower seeds.
Welcome to The Goat Spot!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Miniwheats - plain or frosted.


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

My goats go NUTS over Fritos it is so funny. They also like marshmallows, watermelon, corn, corn cobs, and carrots. And of course, grain! As you can tell, my goats are very healthy


----------



## AdventuresOfFiFiandAbe (Jun 24, 2018)

I am loving all these ideas!! Thank you guys! I'm going to have to try them all..


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Not to be the wet blanket, but, sometimes if you offer treats out of your hand, they become nippy. I prefer to put treats in their food dish or in the feeder on the milk stand. Mine love raisins, Cheerios and root beer barrels!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> Not to be the wet blanket, but, sometimes if you offer treats out of your hand, they become nippy. I


Thank you. My older wether also grazes on my leg hairs.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I didn't think my picky princesses would eat carrots. My brothers friends raise rabbits and they grow carrots for them but they only eat the tops. They asked if we wanted a 5 gallon bucket of carrots for the goats. I said well I doubt they'll eat them but we can try. At first they turned up their noses, but I finally got one young girl to crunch one up and as soon as they saw her eating them then it caught on. They love em. Delicious.ohlala:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Both of mine are spoiled.but...
Cheetos - puffs they love - the hard ones they love as well
Cheese puff popcorn..they will climb a wall for it
Apples - when they feel like it
Carrot chips - whey feel like it
Animal cracker - Clyde yes - Bonnie - no
Beer - My Buckling found a beer...knocked it over and drank it as it came out...he LOVED it...I was like that cant be good.
I goto the grocery store and buy the reduced veggies and fruits to try out on them too..they love brocoli as well.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

MadCatX said:


> Both of mine are spoiled.but...
> ...
> Beer - My Buckling found a beer...knocked it over and drank it as it came out...he LOVED it...I was like that cant be good.


Oh man... my wife's already not happy about the beer bill... no way I could afford to share it with the goats!!! :haha:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

L O L O L - My daddy and I were out there..we had a couple of Miller High Life's sitting there just bsing..I had Clydius on a leash...well we got up and was looking at the chicken coup he hit the table and the beer fell over as soon as it tipped his goat mouth was all over it..I was like..man he likes beer more than water! It has to be the hops and barley lolooool


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I really don't like feeding my goats junk food. They don't really like it either they are super picky eaters!! They love applesauce, but not apples. And mushed bananas, and dried banana chips are always a favorite!! They also love timothy hay pellets, I feed those more than I would another treat. But they LOVE LOVE LOVE "BiteMe!" treats! If you look up that brand you will find a bunch of treats made specially with herbs to keep your goats healthy!! They even have one that acts as a dewormer!!! My goats love all of their treats!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Hmm ill check that our NDO707 - Biteme treats that is.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> Hmm ill check that our NDO707 - Biteme treats that is.


Definitely do that!!! Really good treats!


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Animals crackers, Calf manna, the restaurant style tortilla chips, Tahaboua leaves ( butched the name) , Camphor leaves. These are a few of my goat’s most favorite things!


----------



## Nubian goats (Jul 9, 2018)

My goats love apples


----------



## Crazy For Critters (May 9, 2018)

My three little goats go absolutely crazy over Manna Pro Goat Treats. There is something about that licorice flavor I suppose.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If I gave my goats beer, DH would call it alcohol abuse! :haha:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - Clyde is your typical Male Buck ya know he like to have a beer with his Dad and Papa lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Peanuts in the shell. I almost always have some in my pocket. Being able to have the treats in my pocket is important to me so things like Miniwheats, grapes or applesauce would not work very well for me. Coming from a "wild" herd, my goats mostly ignore me. When I want some attention, I yell "treats!" and they come running, sauntering, walking to me to get their one peanut. They know they only get one, so no begging or pushing for more. After the peanut, they usually continue with the ignore-the-owner part of their lives. Btw, they learned the meaning of the word "treat" in about 3 or 4 days.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

One of my girls and my three kids LOVE sweet snacks. Banana peels, gummy fruit snacks, any candy they can get their mouths on, plus the salty, cheetos, takis, crackers, etc. My other girl won't touch any of that except crackers. She wants leaves, flowers, and her grain. Nothing else. None of mine will touch the manna pro licorice snacks. They turn their nose up and look offended that I would even offer. One thing I have figured out, goat tastes vary as much as human tastes.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

New Goat Mom - absolutely - mine eat only certain leaves, hate most grass lol. Very human like haha


----------

